# Are MSI laptops good? If so, how is the after sales service in India?



## H2O (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry for a non-structured post.

I was looking to buy a MSI laptop.

Was torn between these two models. 

MSI GV72 7RE-1464IN and MSI GL62M 7REX-2068IN.

MSI GL Series Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) GV72 7RE-1464IN Laptop Rs.81990  Price in India - Buy MSI GL Series Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) GV72 7RE-1464IN Laptop Grey Online - MSI : Flipkart.com

Buy MSI Gaming GL62M 7REX-2068IN 39.62 cm (15.6-inch) Laptop (7th Gen Core i7-7700HQ/8GB/128GB SSD+1TB/Windows 10/GeForce GTX 1050 Ti  4GB Graphics)  Black Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com

But before I decided what to go for, I wanted to know, how good/reliable are MSI?

Especially when it comes to after sales service with respects to some issues with the laptop and all.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2018)

I am using MSI GL62M 7REX since 3 months and it's very good. There is no doubt in it's reliability. There is no heat generation from long hours of gaming also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2018)

in warranty period its good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> in warranty period its good.


MSI laptops India Warranty is for 1 Year.
MSI India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Only advice I would give is that if you are willing to spend 70-80k on a laptop then do spend some more & get 1/2 years additional warranty/ADP(accidental damage protection).I took a look at "extended warranty" option offered at paytmmall & it is not from MSI(it says Future Generali insurance) so I am having doubt whether it is Indian model or an imported one(MSI doesn't offer free international warranty support in India).Better clear all this from MSI India customer care before buying.

Also as per this amazon review,the model from paytm is older one with TN panel:
Customer Review


----------



## H2O (Mar 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only advice I would give is that if you are willing to spend 70-80k on a laptop then do spend some more & get 1/2 years additional warranty/ADP(accidental damage protection).I took a look at "extended warranty" option offered at paytmmall & it is not from MSI(it says Future Generali insurance) so I am having doubt whether it is Indian model or an imported one(MSI doesn't offer free international warranty support in India).Better clear all this from MSI India customer care before buying.
> 
> Also as per this amazon review,the model from paytm is older one with TN panel:
> Customer Review



Thanks, mate.

The worry I have is, MSI don't seem to have a service centre here in Bhubaneswar. I tried calling their customer service but wasn't able to connect!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

There is no MSI service centre in Bhubaneshwar,there is one in Kolkata though.
MSI India


----------



## H2O (Mar 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no MSI service centre in Bhubaneshwar,there is one in Kolkata though.
> MSI India



I guess I just have to go for the Legion Y520 then.

I had some doubts about it. I tried calling their customer care to find out about extended warranty and none of them were able to give me a firm answer.

Any idea how much does it cost to extend the warranty?

This is the model I am talking about. They usually have those offers to extend the warranty for 2 years at Rs1999 but this particular model isn't eligible.

Lenovo Legion Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) LN Y520-15IKBN Gaming Laptop Rs.75099  Price in India - Buy Lenovo Legion Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) LN Y520-15IKBN Gaming Laptop Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2018)

^Go to saheed nagar, enquire mdcomputers branch if they have the laptop, and ask them for their price, before ordering.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Usually the authorized exclusive store people have more info/options about extending warranty so I suggest contacting some local authorized lenovo exclusive store regarding this.If they don't have this particular model they may even order it for you.


----------

